# medicine bottle Whitehurst



## priester (Jul 4, 2004)

I found clear glass bottle about 3 1/2 inches high, sides are seamed. Seam goes through the lip of the bottle. There are  raised letters down front that say  WHITEHURST.
 Does anyone know anything about this bottle?
 Thanks


----------



## David E (Jul 4, 2004)

Clear 3 3/8" X 1 3/4" x 13/16" Automatic Bottle Machine
 Whitehurst (base should have an I inside of diamond)
 Label  Juniper-Tar Compound.
 Botttle manufactured by Illinois Glass 1916 to 1929
 Whitehurst - Harrison Whitehurst Co 504 Pennyslvaia Ave Baltimore MD.
 Baltimore directories listed A.L. Whitehurst as the manufacture of Juniper Tar
 in 1877.

 Dave


----------



## priester (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank you, David E, great info!


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bringing this topic back, I purchased a Whitehurst Juniper-Tar Compound over the weekend at a local antique store, looking for date & value on this bottle.
 See photo's.
 Forrest's Juniper-Tar Compound.  J. Harrison Whitehurst Co. Baltomore, MD.  4.5 drams  49 cents.
 Original label & contents.  The outer paper wrap looks to be munched on by moths (or whatever) and it's torn, plus string is m.i.a. but the label on the bottle itself is very clean.  There is a small label up near the lip "shake" which appears to have been added by the druggist.  Makes me think the medicine was poured from a larger bottle into this small "generic" bottle and then the appropriate labels attached.  Look at labels, they look too new for 100 years ago.  I'm guessing on the look that this is 1930's or 40's??  The bottle is ABM, mint, original cork - you can smell the alcohol-tar oil mixture from inside.  Manufacturer on bottom is difficult to make out.  May be a "2' or "Z" or even an "N"  . . . whatever it is it's inside a hexagon shape.  

 I'm looking for help with a date & value.  I got it for $5.
 thanks [8D]


----------



## waskey (Dec 14, 2009)

most of the whitehouse botles are very common without the labels. The bottles date from 1910-1940 and come in clear,aqua,and amber. The value is probably about $2 without the label but about $5-10 with the label ~henry


----------



## madman (Dec 14, 2009)

ive gota couple of whitehurst bottles in the collection  cool to see the label   --mike


----------



## danny (Dec 22, 2009)

just posted a pic of that whitehurst is it similar?


----------

